# Post Your Pen Swap Photos HERE



## Blind_Squirrel

I have received PMs telling me people have begun receiving their pens! Please use this thread to show us your pens!


----------



## Texatdurango

For starters, thanks Scott for doing this, it has been fun.

We have already shown ours seperately but to keep them together with all the others, here are the pens to and from Texatdurango and CaptG.  We're both very pleased with the trade.




<br />


----------



## Firefyter-emt

Bump to be the second on the list.. Here is "our" swap.

The pen I made is on the top, it's a Rappahannock cib dam blank on a El-Grande Streamline FP.

Recieved from Gregg is the bottom photo, it's a maple burl on a Berea (I think) Round top Americana FP.


----------



## dalemcginnis

Here is the pen I sent to Blind_squirrel:


----------



## skiprat

Look what was waiting for me when I got home today!!!![]
Nancy Laird, you fibbed!!!!! Your work does not 'pale' in comparison to ANYONES, least of all mine. This beauty is a real mans pen. I believe it is Walnut Burl that Nancy acquired in good Skiprat tradition while in Colorado.[] I am extremely pleased that it is not coated in plastic. Instead, Nancy has achieved a warm rich lustre and the pen just 'feels' great. Nancy graciously included the wonderfully engraved box which has an ingenious lifting mech for the pen. Many thanks Nancy, I will treasure it for years and years. [][][][]



<br />


----------



## NancyLaird

I'm so glad you like the pen, Steven (I've already told you that in private, but....)  I just love wood pens.

About the wood:  while hubby and I were in Colorado in July on vacation, we searched out a woodworking shop in Palisade that hubby had found in the Yellow Pages (hubby's idea of a great vacation is to seek out other woodworkers!![]).  The guy graciously invited us into his shop and showed us around.  There were a pair of sawhorses in the shop piled up with some milled walnut that he intended to use for flooring in his new house, and next to the chop saw was a pile of cut-offs.  I asked him what he intended to do with the cut-offs, and he said he was going to burn them!!!!![:0][:0][:0][:0][!]  I asked him if I could have a few pieces, and he handed me a box and told me to take all I wanted.  So I filled the box with enough of the walnut cut-offs to make about 200 pens![].  There were a couple of the pieces that had some beautiful burl and as soon as I saw it, I knew that was the pen for Steven.  I now have three of his gorgeous metal creations and he has a good ol' American walnut pen.  I liked this swap!!!!!!

Nancy

The pens he sent me are posted in the other thread that was started, but I've asked Jeff to move them here.


----------



## NancyLaird

(This was originally posted on Friday, August 17, in the other thread.  Jeff suggested that I repost it here).

Lookee! Lookee! Lookee at what I got today (Friday)! I'm so excited. Steven (Skiprat) told me he was sending a little "Skiprat extra" - I never dreamed it would be THREE pens.

My photography skills with the new camera aren't the greatest, but here they are:

<b>Image Insert:</b><br />

<br /> 
Aluminum (or aluminium as Steven would say) and copper and ????. This one is beautiful.  And Steven says this is the very pen he made for the tutorial on the home page.

<b>Image Insert:</b><br />

<br /> 
This material is just so gorgeous; one can see very deep into the material, and there isn't even a tiny bump between the green and the copper.

They are all just beautiful, but I have to admit that this one is my favorite of the three.

<b>Image Insert:</b><br />

<br /> 

And this is the opposite side of the blank showing off the beautiful striations.

<b>Image Insert:</b><br />

<br /> 

I don't know how he does it. The one I sent to him pales in comparison!!

Thank you, Steven (Skiprat) for these three beauties. When we were e-mailing back and forth, I told him I was honored that I'd be getting a pen from a Limey, and that I'd be the only person I know with a hand-made pen from a Brit (actually he lives in Wales, but....) I'm now the proud owner of three of his pens, and I just love them.

Thank you again, Steven.

Nancy


----------



## bud duffy

I rcieved a beautiful BLUE curly tiger maple pen from Keith (neon007) which i hope to put with the other pens i have recieved from some of the finest makers in the world whenever i can coax it from the hands my wife as she has cabbaged onto it after i took it out of the box exclaiming MINE!

  Keith emailed me today saying he recieved his creation from me.
  The pen i made for Keith is what i believe to be Padouk not for sure as i got it in a grab bag not labeled, anyway it is paired with maple burl and aluminum the centerband is Corian Hot color with CA finish and a couple coats of TSW. 
   My photo computer skills suck so heres a link .  If anybody can figure how to make a pic show up have at it please! 
                          Bud

&lt;a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"&gt;&lt;img src="http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r93/zenaca/penswap2007recievedfromkeithneon007.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"&gt;&lt;/a&gt;

http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r93/zenaca/penswap2007recievedfromkeithneon007.jpg


<br />


----------



## NancyLaird

OK, Bud, I just learned how to post the pictures, so I'll tell you.  (By the way, your photo in Photobucket no longer exists.)  


You have to start by clicking on the "Reply to Topic" at the top of the quick reply box.  Below that box will be a paperclip with "insert an image file" next to it.  Click on the paperclip, and it will bring you to a screen where you can either browse your own computer for the link to the photo or you can browse the prior photos you have shown and reload it into this post.  Just follow the directions, and your picture will appear.  You can preview the post to make sure the picture is there, then you can adjust your spacing and decide if you want to put the text before or after the picture.

<b>Image Insert:</b><br />

<br /> 

It will help if you get your pictures resized with something like PixResizer - just Google that and you'll find the free download.  I resize all of mine to 460 x 600 pixels, and they turn out fine, not too BIG, but like the one here.

Nancy (121 days)


----------



## neon007

Here ya go bud. As you can see his exp. and my inexp. really shows. Bud I am going to send you another pen so your wife can keep this one. It will be in the mail this afternoon.


----------



## bud duffy

Thanks for posting the pic Keith!  You realy dont have to send another pen.  Shes gotta sleep sometime! [][]


                        Bud


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Recived this from Nolan yesterday. It is has to be from his personal supply of two tone amboyna burl WOW!!. I know that the picture will not do it justice. Thank you Nolan, the fit and finish are puuuuuuurfect it now rest next to my collection of pens from some of the best here.



<br />


----------



## Blind_Squirrel

Dale wanted a "fat" pen.  This is the fattest thing I make.

Atlas in a BSC blue/silver PR


----------



## exoticwo

This is the Swap Fountain Pen I received from Emma Arch. For a person with less than 100 pens to her name I think this is fantastic! Loads of segmented work and finished in CA. 
Thanks a bunch Emma!


----------



## d01phn1vr

Here is the pen I received from exoticwo-Al Kiebert.  It is a beautiful gray box burl w/ curl.  I love it!





Thank you for the kind words, Al.


----------



## GaryMGg

Albert or Emma,
Can one of you post a larger picture of the pen Emma received. It's impossible for my weak eyes to discern anything from the current pic posted.


----------



## d01phn1vr

Sorry about that Blind_Squirrel.  I was having some trouble with photoshop. I will get that fixed this afternoon.  I have a neighbor that is an expert with photoshop.  I wanted to fix it last night but couldn't get it to work, and it got late.  

I greatly apologize for my ineptitude with photo editing.  I guess I'm better at working with wood than the computer...[:I]


----------



## d01phn1vr

Again, have to apologize.  I should have addressed that last post to Gary. It's a Monday, and the brain is not up yet.[]


----------



## GaryMGg

Emma,
I hope you didn't take offense at my post; it wasn't intended to be harsh. I just wanna see the pen []


----------



## cigarman

Recieved my pen from Csue.  It is a very nice Serria.  She should be posteing a pic soon as My picture takeing is almost as bad as my spellin.  []


----------



## d01phn1vr

Let's try this.







I just love Photoshop![xx(]


----------



## GaryMGg

Beautiful.


----------



## d01phn1vr

Gary,
 No offense taken.  I wanted you be able to see the pen.  Is the new pic better?  I'm a little happier with it.

I love the pen.  Al did a nice job.


----------



## txbatons

Our pen swap of ASHAW to/from TXBATONS is done and the pics are posted here....

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=27453


----------



## GaryMGg

This is the pen I made for Eric Spatt (Barrels). 
The pen is a Gold Titanium Cigar with figured maple and sapelle.
I decided to make something I hadn't done yet, a 4-ring knot.
I really enjoyed making this pen and I hope Eric will enjoy using it.


----------



## barrels

Gary,

Let me first say..HOLLY MOLLY....I owe you another pen, your pen was so nice I better add a second one to even out the swap.  Thank you.... as well that was a very nice write up you gave me very very professional.  I did not even think of doing that... and no I will not be using this beauti,, I have it displayed in my den.


Thanks 
Eric


----------



## GaryMGg

Eric,
I got the pen this morning and I think you're underestimating what you sent.
You should post a photo and let others see. It's quite nice.
I'm quite pleased. I'm guessing: red oak and a legacy mill?
If you want to make another pen, I'm not going to object but don't think you owe me or need to make things "even". I had a great time learning something new.
You said the swap should be about craftsmanship and artistic decisions and I think we both accomplished that.
I certainly like the pen you made, and I feel I've climbed another rung in my personal experience "ladder".
I couldn't be happier with how things worked out.
[]


----------



## barrels

Gary,

Thank you for the kind words...I always think my pens can be better... and I did rush abit getting it done... as I started the Pen I received a call that a very close relitive died and had to get done quick.  Yes you are right red Oak on a Legacy, spray urathane finish with sanding with MM 
Thanks 
Eric


----------



## barrels

And boy is it a bad ..photo sorry


Eric


----------



## barrels

I added a second photo that is a little better


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Got an email from my swap partner JohnStout that he received the pen I made for him, so I am posting the photos.

It is a Vista Black Ti and Plat. kit with buckeye burl blank.  The finish is CA.  This was the first Vista and the first Buckeye burl that I have done.  It was the second time I did a CA finish and probably the 4-5 pen I have ever done completely by myself.  And on a side note the whole thing was tuned using a gouge as I am not comfortable with a skew yet.[:0]

This was a lot of fun and most importantly for me a learning experience.  Thanks for running this.

Linda





<br />




<br />


----------



## grumps

Linda, that is one heck of a job for using a gouge.  Great work.

Jim


----------



## IPD_Mrs

OK I got word from Jim that he has received the pen I sent him.  Before I post photos of what I sent him, I just want to say how much I enjoyed the swap but most of all getting to know Jim.  He really made this something worth doing.

SO here is what I sent.  It is a Jr Gent Ti Gold that is dressed in one of those famous Nolan insane redwood two-tone burls, or is that insane Nolan redwood burls?  I forget.  Finish is CA and the box is from Ken at Kallenshaanwoods





<br />




<br />


----------



## IPD_Mrs

I waited on Jim to send me a photo of the pen he made me.  (He is a much better photographer)

This is a two tone (I call it four tone) red and brown mallee on a Rhodium Jr. Gent.  This is a gorgeous pen and unlike your traditional sap and heart wood two tones it is subtly mixed throughout the blank.  The finish is CA but not the high gloss so it feels like wood and not plastic.  It is such a nice piece I hate to use it, but most of all it inspires me to do a little different finish that is glossy yet still feels like wood.

Jim first made a buckeye burl and filled the inclusions with copper inlay, being the perfectionist that he is, he went and did the mallee as he was not satisfied with the first one.  When we swapped he sent them both.[:0]

He was such a good sport through the whole process putting up with my inexperience yet treating me like I knew what I was talking about.  I have a folder full of our emails and with some luck one day we might get to meet.

Thank you Jim and IAP for going all out and being a class act.
Mike




<br />


----------



## grumps

I've got to chime in here and thank Mike (MLKWoodWorking) for his kind words.  However... he does not do enough justice to the pen he sent me!

Whether it's Nolan or the redwood burl that's insane doesn't matter - what counts is Mike's quality craftsmanship in the pen that I received.  Turning and finish are both perfect and I'm honored to have been linked up in the swap with such fine people as Mike and his wife Linda.  The engraved box is vastly more than I expected and is sincerely appreciated. It's been a very enjoyable pen swap that has provided me more than I expected when I put my name in the hat for it.  Thanks Linda and Mike ...

jt


----------



## Texatdurango

After the swap was underway I happened to read the original thread and caught a post where Wayne (wayneis) had just learned of the swap and was wanting someone to swap with so I contacted him and the swap was on!

Below are the pens we swapped and I could not be happier with the pen I received.  It is a double closed end Baron with a beautiful wood I am not familiar with but has a "depth" the likes I have never seen. As if the pen was not nice enough already, Wayne topped it off by adding a hand turned acrylic center band.  Very nice Wayne, Thanks a lot.

My pen to Wayne is a segmented Jr Gent with blue and gold box elder burls seperated by black accents.

Now I have two pens to proudly display! []



<br />


----------



## cigarman

This is the pen I sent to csue.  It is an unknown type of wood with a blood wood knot.  








<br />


----------



## JohnStout

The pen is as well made  in person as it looks in the photos, she did a wonderful job, I will probably make this one a user for work.
Thanks


----------



## DCBluesman

> _Originally posted by Texatdurango_
> <br />It is a double closed end Baron with a beautiful wood I am not familiar with but has a "depth" the likes I have never seen.



It looks like a beautiful piece of Afselia Xylay.  Both pens look fantastic.


----------



## Texatdurango

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br /> ...It looks like a beautiful piece of Afselia Xylay.  Both pens look fantastic.


Yep, that's what it is.  Wayne threw me a curve ball.  Here I was thinking he did a snazzy CA finish only to find out that he uses Enduro!

He has caused me to rethink using Enduro as a finish.


----------



## rherrell

Those are all very sharp looking pens. Y'all did guud!


----------



## jthompson1995

Here's the pens John (Goodturns) and I swapped at Bubbasville east yesterday.  

A Cocobolo Jr. Gent rollerball John made for me:






And a segmented Sierra in Cocobolo, Maple veneer, Ebony and Afzelia Xylay:





Both of us had a hard time giving up our respective pens.


----------



## CSue

Yup, heres the pen I made for cigarman for this penswap.  I modified a Sierra and made it a closed end maple burl pen.



Sure was a lot of fun!


----------



## Jim15

Hello Everyone,
  These are the pens from the swap involving edman2 (Freddie Pike)and jim15 (jim Schrand).

 First is a Brown Mallee Burl with a TG Sedona kit. To: Jim15 from Edman2.




<br />


 This one a Honduras Rosewood with a Rhodium Statesman FP kit. To: Edman2 from jim15.





<br />

  This was a great experience. Thank you Scott for doing this.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Here is the pen that I got from my swap partner John Stout.  Sorry for being so late posting this as we have been so swamped with work. [xx(]

This is a closed end sterling silver Sadona and BOW with absolutely gorgeous graining.  CA/Blo finish with a laquer top coat.  There is also a jewel embeded in the closed end but it is hard to tell from my terrible photo.

John and I set NO parameters on what we would do for each other - we simply stated what our likes were - John indicated he liked "Sierra type pens" and I told him that I preferred woods with distinctive graining and/or highly burled woods.  We wrote each other at another point and John tried to get me to "clarify" a little further - my being female I simply said "suprise me."  That probably wasn't quite fair - but John lived up to the task in grand style.  

Thanks again John, I really like and have enjoy using it already. It has inspired me to start giving closed end pens a try.

Also thanks again to our wonderful host - this has been a great adventure and I would do it again without any hesitation.
Linda





<br />


----------



## Narwhale

Robert Ireland and I exchanged pens, think I got the best though.

He made a gold Baron rollerball segmented withe 17 types of wood: Beech, Makore, Bloodwood, Koa, Redheart, Purpleheart, Paduak, Maple, Olive, Rosewood, Walnut, Cherry, Kwila, Red Palm, Rambutan, Canarywood, and Black Locust.
Looks like another new standard for you segmented guys to work up to.







Bob got a closed end spalted oak gold el Presidente rollerball that took a couple of tries to get good enough to send. 






Bob got the gold pen with the blunt closed end.
Funny thing out of this is Bob says the el Presidente makes a nice dsk pen but is too large for his shirt pocket.  All I know is that if fits in my XXLarge shirt pockets pretty good.  (Something else to think about...)
Rich S.


----------



## ken69912001

Just completed the pen swap with PTJeff. He sent me a reall nice Black Ti Jr. Gent dressed in thuya burl. I dont know what the finish is but i do really like it. So from PTJeff to me ken69912001 here is the pen.




<br />
Open view




<br />
The pen i made for Jeff is one of my own design that i segmented. It takes about three hours to complete. The segments are- in the center is soft curly maple and paduk. The rest of it is curly hard maple. It is also my first closed end pen. I used a Baren kit for it.Take notice of the shading in the segmented. LOL




<br />




<br />




<br />


----------



## Verne

I couldn't for the life of me figure out how to post pictures to this thread...so I posted my pen from Rherrell in my album "Verne". By Ricks discription it is Desert Ironwood and Antler from a combination of the Baron and Sedona. As you can see he modified the nib with antler and the CB and final with DIW. I think this pen is one of the nicest I have seen and the picture certainly does not do it justice.
Thanks again for the swap,
Vern


----------



## jssmith3

This is the pen I sent to Toni (Aussie-chick) I definitely know who's the more advanced turner is here (she is for sure)!  Hopefully she will post the pics of the pens she sent me and everyone will know for sure.  They are truly beautiful. Thank you so much Toni, I am honored []


----------



## Snazzypens

That is my gorgeous pen that I am so pleased to receive it is gorgeous and this pen was hers. Janet said she loves the herring bone and snakes skin so I gave her both. She did a lot of work for me so it was my pleasure.
Eucalyptus and Queensland maples


<br />
and

PYTHON from Glimmer


<br />
bye Toni


----------



## CSue

I'm to late to "edit" my post here.  (broke my arm.)  But I'm so impressed with the pen cigarman gave me, I wanted to post the picture of the pen he made me.  




Maybe someone can tell me what kind of wood this is . . .


----------



## rherrell

These first two are the pens Vern sent me....



<br />
This one is Fallow deer antler. 



<br />
And this one is a little something Vern calls " some wood scraps on a boring day" You crack me up Vern!!

This is the one I sent to Vern...



<br />
I call it a "Baroness", part Baron and part Sedona. Desert Ironwood and Whitetail antler. Modified CB and finial and some antler on the nib.
I sure had a blast doing this and I vote for making this an annual event. To me it's more than just the pens. It's an opportunity to make a new friend. I know Vern and I will continue to talk to each other long after this is over. Thanks IAP.


----------



## cutterwoodjoe

I sent a pen to T-bone, and I have been in touch with him, and he has had a very full plate with a lot of things right now so my pen will be a little late, totally understood, and accepted. He asked me to post a picture of the pen I sent him, it's a Chrome Baron in Spalted Sycamore
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






<br />


----------



## GaryMGg

Rick,
The Baroness is lovely. The antler on the nib is a great touch; I really like that.
Well done sir. [8D]


----------



## TellicoTurning

Scott,
I got my pen off to Eric (EricW95)  and have received mine from him, but I was so glad to have finished Eric's pen on time that I forgot to take a picture... and when I finish putting my computer back together and get my photo program back from my son, I'll post a picture of the one I got from Eric... unless he beats me to it.


----------



## bananajeep

Here are pictures of the pen made for Rojo22 (Robert).  

The woods are from Kauai.  The light wood is Citradora and the dark wood is Hau root.  I used coke can aluminum for the accent bands between the woods.  The kit is a blakc titanium Baron FP from Bill at AZ Silhouette.

Hope you like it.  I think Robert does.

Mike 



Edited to improve picture quality


----------



## Jeff-in-Indiana

smoky10 sent me a very nice Ti/Gold Gent Jr. II rollerball. It is made of Afzelia burl with a CA finish.

I am sending him a Baron in my homebrewed polyresin (in Univ of KY colors. Tom is a UK fan)


----------



## smoky10

Jeff, I can hardly wait, it looks great and is the right colors.  GO CATS []


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Please explain how someone in IU's backyard can dare make a Kentucky Wildcat Pen?[:0]


----------



## MarkHix

Doddman (Shane) and I completed our swap.  I made out like a bandit.  My photography is not good so don't judge by the pictures.  The pens he sent were awesome.  He sent a Baron in Desert Ironwood that it too pretty to hold much less use, a Sierra in Jatoba that feels like it was made for my hand (and improves my overall appearance) and a Euro that his wife turned from a blank that they made that feels like silk and looks good enough to eat.  I have new goals now for what my finished pens will look like.  In addition, he sent me enough blanks to keep me going for a long time. 




I sent Shane two Euros, one in Paduk and one in Bocote.  He was very kind in his comments and sent me some more pointers on finishing.


----------



## stevers

Hi Mark, 
I just had to show you this. Is this a wild coincadence or what. I made this pen from my own home brew of PR. I cast it and turned the pen about 2 months ago. Just thought you might get a kick out of it.




<br />


----------



## MarkHix

It is a great looking pen too.  I can see learning to cast my own in the future.  I am not a very good photographer so you have take that into account when you look at the pens Shane sent.  When my box arrived, I opened it in the garage and then before I would show the pens to LOML, I set the ground rules:  They are mine.  You can't claim these.


----------



## doddman70

Man Mark talk about a major butt fluffing [][] my wife said we need to widen the door to get my head through (your not just trying to soften me up for more blanks are you?)[][]LOL  I'm glad you like the pens and the blanks it was a lot of fun doing the swap. like I told you your pens were very well done especially being some of your first very impressive.  Steve I thought I had some blanks missing from the shop[][]LOL!! where are you getting your dye's ? very nice looking pen!!

Shane


----------



## winpooh498

Here is the pen I sent to bburnham. It is one that I turned several months ago. I had a pen in my mind that I wanted to send, but the harder I tried to get it done the worst luck I had. Isn't that called Murphy's Law? Oh I was very  frustrated! Hopefully Barb will like it and enjoy it.
EPR Mother Earth, Baron fountain pen.
Enjoy.
Dawn


----------



## Rojo22

My apologies to Mike (bannanajeep), as I still have not SENT his pen yet.  I had to do a little unplanned traveling the past two weekends and have not finished his pen.  I plan on working on his pen this week and if everything goes to plan, he should have it by this weekend.  Again, sorry for the delays!


----------



## Jeff-in-Indiana

> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> <br />Please explain how someone in IU's backyard can dare make a Kentucky Wildcat Pen?[:0]


I am a transplant ... Years ago, IU offered to pay me what UK would not.  Plus, I can send UK pens to my Father and he sells them for me at UK .. haha .. Is that considered 'double-dipping' ?? nah []


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Double-dipping?  Nah sounds more like a smart business man to me, which would explain how you made it across the river![:0]

All in all I think that IU would be much better than if the Cardinals offered the same!

Mike


----------



## cutterwoodjoe

I recieved my pen from T-Bone (Tommy) today and I am very pleased with it. It is my first Jr Gent Retro in Rhodoum ( a very cool looking pen) all dressed up in African Blackwood, finished with Enduro. A great combination of wood with plating, and the fit and finish is great. I'm sorry my photos don't really show the subleties in the wood. Thanx Tommy, I will enjoy using as well as showing this pen for a long time.




<br />



<br />


----------



## TBone

You're welcome Joe, just sorry it was late.  I was about to post a pic when I noticed these.  I'll add my pic to my album.

Enjoy

Scott, thanks for your work on the pen swap.


----------

